# The Sweatshirt Sweater - FREE Pattern



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

What a nice sweater design, especially through the shoulders and neckline. The pattern is free from Purl Bee.

http://www.purlbee.com/sweatshirt-sweater/


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Ah, so wonderfully done and so pretty. Love it.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I love it, thanks for sharing!


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Great looking sweater, thanks for the link.I will make this one for sure.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Very nice pattern and beautifully knit!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

its a keeper..love my kind of sweater and beautifully done. ty


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks, I just bookmarked it. You can add the kangaroo pocket to other sweaters also.

It is a well illustrated section on the pocket.


----------



## Lisadick (Jan 11, 2012)

Added to my faves list....love it!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I had not seen this before on that site. And I love that site, lovely patterns. Thanks


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Very nice, came out great, thanks for the link.


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

Do you think it will look ok without the pocket. I don't want to draw attention to my tum but love the rest of it


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

On the docket!


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Oh, I love that! I don't know if it would be over my skill level (the pouch part) but I would be willing to give it a try. It looks so comforatble and soft.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I love it! JUST my style. Thanks for posting... I hadn't seen this one.


----------



## elanaanderson (Feb 12, 2011)

I would love to make this...flat, as I do not enjoy knitting in the round very much. Would someone please advise?


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

I love this! Haven't seen anything like it. Thanks!


----------



## mbaker751 (Oct 31, 2011)

How can you print this pattern easily?


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

This sweater looks so comfy! I haven't knit anything this involved yet, but am keeping the pattern for when I'm ready for a challenge. Thanks for posting!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Great pattern. Thanks for sharing. I have added this one to my "to do" list.


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh it has instructions to adjust length!!! I am hoping to lengthen it for my long body. ! LOOOOVE this, and think I'll have just the yarn to make it in the near future!!! Thanks for the pattern, printing it off now, then to make lunch!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank you! Great sweater.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## doris bergemann (Jun 8, 2012)

Whe I get brave enough at knitting, I will try to knit this., I do have a nice yarn shop in Berlin, and the lady does teach knitting. She does help when needed. I may , no I will need her help. You did a great job. A few :thumbup: :thumbup: and a big


----------



## Sheena (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you for posting this. I love this sweater, and as it is knitted in the round I know it will be fun to make. Also her whole website is great, there are lots of interesting projects there.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Mrs B, thank you! Great site & great pattern!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I love it, thanks for sharing.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

This sweater can certainly be made without the pocket. I have never made a pocket like this and I liked the great layout of the instructions. Love the raglan shoulder work.


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

I love it. It looks so comfy. Will download it straight away. thanks so much.


----------



## elanaanderson (Feb 12, 2011)

And again, would someone please advise on how to make this flat?


----------



## moogles (Apr 29, 2011)

where is the link to download with out all the xtras please


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

That is a beautiful sweater. Great job.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Fabulous! Thanks for the link. I definitely need to make 2 or 3 of these in bright colors for next winter!


----------



## moogles (Apr 29, 2011)

I am still hoping that some kind person out there will be able to sort this for me I want to do his flat and want an easier way to print it off with out all the xtras .....appreciate the help please and thankyou


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

I have read here that if you go directly to the author that they should be able to tell you how to alter the pattern from round to flat or flat to round. Give it a try. Many have said they have done so and gotten the answer. Another way might be to post this in the main section with the title, need help with a pattern and you will get a lot of expert advice. Just post what the pattern is so others can see it.


----------



## elanaanderson (Feb 12, 2011)

moogles said:


> I am still hoping that some kind person out there will be able to sort this for me I want to do his flat and want an easier way to print it off with out all the xtras .....appreciate the help please and thankyou


ME TOO!!!


----------

